# Example Of So Called Common Sense Gun Control Laws???



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Dustin Reininger is serving a five-year sentence with a three-year minimum before he's eligible for parole. His crime? Pulling off the highway to get some rest during a long drive.

Read more at: Dustin Reininger, a Citizen from the Great Republic of Texas is serving time in a New Jersey prison


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

This has been argued endlessly. This issue is, after all, three years old.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

If you're traveling with firearms in your vehicle thru various states that don't take so kindly to firearms, it's your's and only your responsibility to insure that your cargo is secured in such a way, that it isn't visible to those that might try and make your life miserable. 

I feel for the guy, but him being an ex-cop, he should have known better.


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

As long as there are laws that put honest people in jail because they have a gun, or guns in their possession, it needs to be argued, discussed and dealt with. 

I can not reconcile in my mind how a man has the right to keep and bear arms yet can go to prison for doing exactly that. Either we have that right or we don't. The constitution says we do.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

It would be nice if all the states came together and agreed on the same right to own / carry firearms regulations. 

But, we all know that will never happen in our lifetime, or that of our children's. 

Might as well as learn how to piss up a rope. :smt091


----------



## Sgt45 (Jun 8, 2012)

Don't see any reason to visit NJ, NY or California - EVER. I wish my girls didn't live in Chicago.


----------

